# Mitre Sled Mk 4



## Noel (22 Oct 2005)

Thought I'd run up a quick mitre sled to replace my last one which was getting a bit knackered. An hour to prepare parts, another hour to assemble. All stock from the scrap box. As I'd no 18mm ply left had to use solid soft wood (other than the conti board) with mahogany rails so I imagine stability won't be it's best feature. Test cuts indicate that it 110% accurate, so I'm happy.





Rgds

Noel


----------



## PowerTool (22 Oct 2005)

Looks good - does this mean more projects to come,to get plenty of use out of it ?

Andrew


----------



## Philly (22 Oct 2005)

Nice one Noel-a pukka job!
Philly


----------



## Anonymous (22 Oct 2005)

That is one serious sled (jig?) Noel. very nice indeed :wink:


----------



## Chris Knight (22 Oct 2005)

Noel,
Looks super - very posh! Only question in my mind is whether it would be better to have some sandpaper glued to the mitre block to help stop any movement of the workpiece while cutting.


----------



## Adam (22 Oct 2005)

Looks very well made - like it should last for a very long time!

Adam


----------



## Noel (22 Oct 2005)

Thanks all for your kind comments.
Chris - sandpaper has been cut and waiting to go on. When I took the picture the finish was still a bit tacky.

Thanks

Noel


----------



## frank (22 Oct 2005)

thats posh that is noel do make sure all the wood is clean before putting it on that sled :lol: :lol: :lol: 

frank


----------



## Alf (23 Oct 2005)

Look ma! Guards in place for clarity!  Terribly smart, Noel. I can see that one looking down its guide rails at my jigs. And probably the furniture too... :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Waka (23 Oct 2005)

Now that I do like, makes my jigs look so amaturish, has it been used in anger yet?


----------



## Newbie_Neil (23 Oct 2005)

Hi Noel

That looks excellent.

Where do you get your perspex?

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Gill (23 Oct 2005)

Hi Noel

That looks very professional 8) .

Gill


----------



## Noel (25 Oct 2005)

Newbie_Neil":1skbnej5 said:


> Where do you get your perspex?



Hi Neil, I just pick up off cuts anytime I'm near a sign maker type of place. Most of them don't mind or a few quid soon sorts things out. Thought I'd take the time to polish the edges this time, far better than the white glazed edge you get from the saw blade.

Again, thanks for all your kind comments.

Rgds

Noel


----------



## martyn2 (25 Oct 2005)

that looks good noel nicely made 

martyn


----------



## devonwoody (27 Oct 2005)

Noel, looked at your sled and thought I will have to get round to making one for my saw, what depth of cut is practical when using such a sled?
Has previously mentioned by myself my blade and slots on my scheppach are not parallel but I am assuming I can compensate when fitting the runners to a sled?

Otherwise I have a superb sliding carriage and I possibley could cut my mitres (wide) on it flat face rather than upright on a sled, what do you think?


----------



## Philly (27 Oct 2005)

DW
DOn't think that will work-the slots must be parallel for the jig to work. You'll never get a true cut.
Max depth of cut with a sled is the max of the saw minus the thickness of the bed of the sled.
With your fancy sliding table you are better off making a jig to fit on that.
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Noel (27 Oct 2005)

Dev, as it happens Philly is talking sense.....
If your mitre slots are not parallel (and frankly if the slots are out on a supposedly decent TS I wouldn't have it in the place..) any 2 rail sled is going to come to a standstill or even break halfway through a cut.
If you really want to use a sled you could get away with a single rail type.
As you've a sliding table it may make sense to rig up a jig on it in conjunction with a zero clearance throat plate and a decent 60 or 80 T blade.
I've always reckoned that timber carried through the blade will always have better results than anything pushed along the table. using a mitre gauge (no matter how good the gauge is).

Noel


----------

